# Switching Light / Dark Cycle



## Sourhead316 (Oct 22, 2013)

Currently breeding my mice and Trying to give them 12 hour light / dark cycle. Was wondering if it affects the mice if it's light at night and dark during the day? They are in a room where no light can get in, but not sure if it's an internal thing that mice know night and day time and this will just stress them out.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i would asume it would be best to do it gradualy, as like with peoploe when they fly to diffrent time zones it can leave them out of sorts for a few days. we all have are internal clock if you will, a set routien of when we get up and when we go to sleep, it should be the same for the mice. id over the corse of a week or two swich it by 1-2 hours each day untill you have it the other way around.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Routine for changing day to night is first week adjust clock by 30 mins per day 2nd week adjust by an hour 3rd week by 2 hours and adjust additional weeks at 2 hours until reversal of time. This is the method I would use and have used in the past and find it successful


----------

